# Floating objects and shooting style



## Volp (Aug 25, 2014)

Hi Guys, here there are 2 videos 1 is a short and fun video shooting floating objects......  nice targets, they move....they fly.....

The other video is just an answer to some friends that asked me to do a video with the camera next to me because I normally put the camera next to the target.

Take care and Thanks for stopping by

Volp


----------



## Alfred E.M. (Jul 5, 2014)

*Again, nicely done Mr. Fox. If a feature slingshot movie is ever made, you should have the leading role. Charlie Chaplin had his cane, Volp has his slingshot.*


----------



## oldmiser (Jan 22, 2014)

Oh My friend very well done..cool on the flying objects...You sure do keep it creative..thanks for sharing~AKAOldmiser


----------



## Volp (Aug 25, 2014)

Mr. Monkeynipples said:


> *Again, nicely done Mr. Fox. If a feature slingshot movie is ever made, you should have the leading role. Charlie Chaplin had his cane, Volp has his slingshot.*


  I love Charlie Chaplin!!! thanks a lot Mr. Monkeynipples



oldmiser said:


> Oh My friend very well done..cool on the flying objects...You sure do keep it creative..thanks for sharing~AKAOldmiser


I am you enjoyed!!

Take care


----------



## leon13 (Oct 4, 2012)

Ahhhh that's so cool any tutorial on the
" floating "target's ? 
We have those on the luna park ferris with water fountains at the shooting range but the air thingy looks cool haha you rock thanks for showing


----------



## lunasling (Apr 5, 2015)

Outstanding shooting !


----------



## Resigned User (Jul 4, 2015)

Sempre più affascinato dalla tua bravura


----------



## mr. green (Nov 3, 2012)

Thank you for sharing. Love the video.


----------



## Volp (Aug 25, 2014)

leon13 said:


> Ahhhh that's so cool any tutorial on the
> " floating "target's ?
> We have those on the luna park ferris with water fountains at the shooting range but the air thingy looks cool haha you rock thanks for showing


Hi my friend! It was fun, can you imagine 20 air blower in line and 20 targets floating? hahaha it would be fun!

Ciao

Volp


----------



## Volp (Aug 25, 2014)

lunasling said:


> Outstanding shooting !


Thanks Lunasling!



Widget said:


> Sempre più affascinato dalla tua bravura


Grazie fratello!



mr. green said:


> Thank you for sharing. Love the video.


I am happy that you enjoyed


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

Extremely good form when you are shooting. Very nice vids!!!

Cheers ..... Charles


----------



## Spireshot (Mar 16, 2015)

Hi Volp

As always excellent shooting mixed with a bit of the Volp flair. Thanks for also showing us how you shoot as it is good to watch someone so accomplished shoot.


----------



## am'z (Jul 16, 2015)

Hah love it. I'm hungry for more. 

Wysłane z mojego SM-G350 przy użyciu Tapatalka


----------



## Volp (Aug 25, 2014)

Charles said:


> Extremely good form when you are shooting. Very nice vids!!!
> 
> Cheers ..... Charles


Thanks Charles!!



Spireshot said:


> Hi Volp
> 
> As always excellent shooting mixed with a bit of the Volp flair. Thanks for also showing us how you shoot as it is good to watch someone so accomplished shoot.


"Volp Flair" hahaha  Thanks bud



am'z said:


> Hah love it. I'm hungry for more.
> 
> Wysłane z mojego SM-G350 przy użyciu Tapatalka


I am happy that you enjoyed it!!!


----------



## kupis (Jan 8, 2015)

Awesome awesome shooting amigo!

Enviado desde mi C5303 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## omanico (May 29, 2015)

Great videos and excellent shooting! love the back ground music


----------



## Bob Fionda (Apr 6, 2011)

:bouncy:Very nice vids as usual, great shootings and totally crazy!

We should start a VOTM, video of the month, you may win!

Un abbraccio bro.


----------



## Volp (Aug 25, 2014)

kupis said:


> Awesome awesome shooting amigo!
> 
> Enviado desde mi C5303 mediante Tapatalk


Gracias Amigo!!



omanico said:


> Great videos and excellent shooting! love the back ground music


Thanks Omanico!! I love that music too 



Bob Fionda said:


> :bouncy:Very nice vids as usual, great shootings and totally crazy!
> 
> We should start a VOTM, video of the month, you may win!
> 
> Un abbraccio bro.


VOTM! hahah It could be a idea!

Grazie tante fratello


----------



## wll (Oct 4, 2014)

Nice vids and I love the music on the second one. I paid close attention to your pouch position/height, to you eye ... very informative !

wll


----------



## Volp (Aug 25, 2014)

wll said:


> Nice vids and I love the music on the second one. I paid close attention to your pouch position/height, to you eye ... very informative !
> 
> wll


Hi wll!! Thanks for your comment!!

Take care

Volp


----------



## slingshotnew (Oct 29, 2014)

Good job

Inviato dal mio HUAWEI Y600-U20 utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## Volp (Aug 25, 2014)

slingshotnew said:


> Good job
> Inviato dal mio HUAWEI Y600-U20 utilizzando Tapatalk


Grazie!! 
Sono Italiano pure Io!

Ciao


----------



## slingshotnew (Oct 29, 2014)

Volp said:


> slingshotnew said:
> 
> 
> > Good job
> ...


Mi riempie il cuore! Di dove sei? Io sono di Tuscania in provincia di Viterbo.Ciao!!!

Inviato dal mio HUAWEI Y600-U20 utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## Volp (Aug 25, 2014)

Tuscania....Viterbo bei posti!!
Io sono di Borgosesia, provincia di Vercelli, Valsesiano! montanaro. 
Ma mi sono trasferito per amore negli USA due anni fá. 
Ciao


----------



## slingshotnew (Oct 29, 2014)

Ahhhh!!,,,,l'amore!!!!!! Ciao

Inviato dal mio HUAWEI Y600-U20 utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## Volp (Aug 25, 2014)

slingshotnew said:


> Ahhhh!!,,,,l'amore!!!!!! Ciao
> Inviato dal mio HUAWEI Y600-U20 utilizzando Tapatalk


É propio Vero! Cosa si fá per amore! Ma l'amore muove le montagne e un'altro tipo d'amore, in questo caso per una passione, le fionde, ci fá conoscere persone nuove! 
Sono andato a vedere il tuo sito, molto interessante!

Ciao a presto


----------



## slingshotnew (Oct 29, 2014)

Concordo pienamente . Ciao

Inviato dal mio HUAWEI Y600-U20 utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## monkeyboab (Aug 13, 2011)

Very nice Volp, great shooting as always an added sense of fun.


----------



## Volp (Aug 25, 2014)

monkeyboab said:


> Very nice Volp, great shooting as always an added sense of fun.


Thanks a lot Monkeyboab!

Take care

Volp


----------

